# I feel the Paph. queen today. Received in



## abax (Mar 30, 2012)

the mail in two days the following: P. Blushing Princess (Deperle 'Blusher' x hirsuitissimum 'Whimsy')

P. Pinonochio (what tag says) 'In Charm x In Charm' x
In Charm White 'Cooperation'

P. Ria (delenatii 'Jupiter' x Utgard 'Monsoon Loki' HCC/AOS

P. Memorial Richard Allen Davidson x ?something 'Big
Surprise'

P. gratrixianum 'Wedgewood' AM/AOS x 'Lula Girl'

P. Laser 'Bright Lights' x (Ruby Peacock x Hampshire Raven)

P. Deperle

P. In Charm 'Bowdler'
P. In Charm'Chao Chau' x In Charm White 'Chao Chau'
P. niveum 'In Charm' x In Charm White 'Chao Chou'
P. In Charm White 'Hsioo' x godefroyae Var. ang fma. alba 'Sogo' The last four are from Pine Ridge and the
first seven were free and very nice.

Any advice or corrections will be appreciated from just
anyone.


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2012)

nice haul!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2012)

Really!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2012)

abax said:


> P. Pinonochio (what tag says) 'In Charm x In Charm' x
> In Charm White 'Cooperation'



P. Pinocchio 'In Charm' x 

http://healthyhomegardening.com/Plant.php?pid=834 
x (Pinocchio In Charm' x In Charm White 'Cooperation')

Nice acquisitions.


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you NYEric for the photo. I just love the whites and
am probably accumulating far too many.

Are any of these plants allergic to a small top dressing of dolomite lime? The del. maybe?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2012)

abax said:


> Thank you NYEric for the photo. I just love the whites and
> am probably accumulating far too many.
> 
> Are any of these plants allergic to a small top dressing of dolomite lime? The del. maybe?



A dele hybrid, I doubt it. Nice pick up


----------



## bullsie (Mar 31, 2012)

NYEric said:


> P. Pinocchio 'In Charm' x
> 
> http://healthyhomegardening.com/Plant.php?pid=834
> x (Pinocchio In Charm' x In Charm White 'Cooperation')
> ...



Now registered as Paph Doctor Brian Edwards Incharm (Pinocchio 'In-Charm' x In-Charm White 'Co-operation'). The Paph Memorial Richard Allen Davidson is Jacqueline's Joy x Big Surprise.

The Laser x Bright lights should be a vini color if I remember correctly, so you should have some color in the collection there!


----------

